# Blue Marble/Mustard Gas Spawn Log



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Well. Here is my first spawn In which I will be hopefully sending the little babies to shows. Both fish are from the seller kaimook and they compliment eachother so I'm hoping to have some nice fry. The female has been released. No wrapping or eggs yet though. 

How They Compliment Eachother

Well as you can probably see. The male has a nice tight caudal and no excessive branching along with an anal fin that matches Up nicely with his caudal. The female has excessive branching and a long anal. He will complement her in this issue on form. He also doesn't have a broad enough dorsal. But the female does so this is another thing they complement eachother on. She also has a nice thick long body and a nice topline. I find this pair very nice. They are doing well in the Spawn tank. I can't wait to see the outcome. 

The Male. Blue Marble : "Marble"










His "Nest"










The Female. Blue Mustard Gas : "Sassy"


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Not crazy about that girl's anal Mo...


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I know. It's a bit long


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

I wish betta anal fins were like hair and you could cut it.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

..


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry its not meant as an insult. Its just that I have bettas with long anals and wish sometimes I could trim them like hair. 

Good luck on your spawn. Such a handsome male. Love the unusual colors.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. I think my babies got into a fight, I don't think they like eachother... Lol,


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Holy crap! D8

They look like they did some massive damage. I'm so sorry! D:


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol, yeah. They still are "interested" in eachother. When you remove the card inbetween them they go crazy. Lol


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking at your male is making me cringe xD

Are you still going to try with the breeding?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Only half of that damage is from spawning. He arrived like that to me a week ago and grew a little back but they were ripped off in the spawn tank..


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

oh okay. 
So it's not as bad as I'm thinking xD


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. But it's still a lot of damage


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Indeed, indeed.

I can say thought that you'd have some epic babies


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

oh noooo your male was gorgeous! good thing it will grow back


----------



## Pixielator (Jul 22, 2012)

marktrc said:


> I wish betta anal fins were like hair and you could cut it.


Everytime I see a betta with a long anal fin, I image cutting with scissors like hair. Haha. I thought I was the only one who thought about that. It would be nice if you could do that.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

WOW they really tore each other up! Thank goodness fins grow back pretty fast.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

Are you going to try the same pair as soon as the are well enough and conditioned?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

If and when this couple is meant to be and you do get a spawn, I would buy a male from it, I love mustard gas and don't see many around here. So keep me in mind, OK? Assuming you ship.......

PS: I don't care about conformation, just color


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

ok. you are very lucky! um.... i was impatient and didnt tell you guys but I put them in the spawn tank yesterday. they are wrapping as I type!!!!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Cool! Um, do betta couples usually tear each other up like that while mating? :-(


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

sometimes. but you have to remember not alot of that damage was from breeding. he bit his tail during shipping


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

So how long will it take from birth to time to sell?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

well.. it depends. but at the rate of the fry my first spawn is growing now.. the fish from this spawn should be for sale in 3-3.5 months


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yippee!!! male and female are both putting eggs into the nest!!!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Mo said:


> Yippee!!! male and female are both putting eggs into the nest!!!


Woot! OK so my order is for a very colorful male, I will take the worst conformation but the best color ;-) so you can send me the "dog" as long as he's pretty :lol:

PM me when you want the money, can't wait for pix!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

awesome! I wont give you the worst form! those are for the pet shop! you get the most colorful!, lol. he will be only 15 dollars.... depending on how nice he is I might sell him for 10... but this is only if the spawn grows up nicely!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

om gonna make a new spawn log...


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

:lol: ok, sorry to hijack.


Mo said:


> om gonna make a new spawn log...


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

oh.. no it wasnt you. sorry If I made it sound like that.. it was becuase people arent gonna keep reading past the first page becuase thats were it says it wasnt a succesful spawn


----------



## Kelly0727 (Jan 8, 2012)

I read past it  I'm excited to see how the fry turn out, I'm a big fan of mustard gas bettas myself, so I'm stalking your spawn


----------



## myfavfish (Mar 2, 2012)

oh im excited to see them <33


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I would love a pastel mustard gas female or light colored mustard gas female if you get one.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

My mustard gas from Mo will have half a 20 gallon tank all to himself! :-D


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Mine would have to share my 30 gallon with my other females, that is if they get along.


----------

